# [solved ;)]wireless shows up as ethernet on 'ifconfig'

## adubschavy

Hey guys,

I just installed gentoo and rebooted, and my wireless does not work. My wireless shows up as ethernet for some reason.

ifconfig -a 

```

enp2s0f2: flags=4098<BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether 20:6a:8a:90:b5:9d  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 0  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

sit0: flags=128<NOARP>  mtu 1480

        sit  txqueuelen 0  (IPv6-in-IPv4)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

wlp3s0: flags=4098<BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether 20:68:9d:ab:c3:34  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

```

cat /etc/conf.d/net

```

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /usr/share/doc/openrc*/net.example* and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

config_wlp3s0="dhcp"

config_wlan0="dhcp"

config_eth0="dhcp"

```

let me know if you guys need me to run any other commands to better help you guys help me.

thank youLast edited by adubschavy on Sun Apr 21, 2013 3:25 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## DONAHUE

read latest udev  news 

```
eselect news read all
```

 decide whether you wish to use kernel assigned names eth0, wlan0 or the udev assigned names enp2s0f2, wlp3s0 . then

either

create: If /etc/udev/rules.d/80-net-name-slot.rules is an empty file or a

symlink to /dev/null, the new names will be disabled and the kernel will

do all the interface naming, and the resulting names may vary by kernel

configuration, hardware configuration and kernel version. After which you can use eth0 and wlan0

or

run

```
 ifconfig -a
```

 which should give the device names that udev has assigned, check against my copy of your copy below

create symlinks, add to run level, start, check on them 

cd /etc/init.d

ln -s net.lo net.wlp3s0     #wireless

ln -s net.lo net.enp2s0f2 #wired

rc-update add net.wlp3s0 default

rc-update add net.enp2s0f2 default

/etc/init.d/net.wlp3s0  restart

/etc/init.d/net.enp2s0f2 restart

ifconfig

----------

## adubschavy

You miss understood me. wlp3s0 is supposed to be a wireless adapter but it shows up as an eternity adapter. I have the ath9k module loaded and the related gigabit module.

----------

## Gusar

From the perspective of a tool that deals in IPs (like ifconfig), there's no difference between a wired and a wireless adapter. Both transmit/receive ethernet frames.

The reason your wireless doesn't work, going from the configs you posted, is that you haven't configured it.

----------

## adubschavy

ok i set up my wireless according to the wiki and the same problem persists:

/etc/conf.d/net

```

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /usr/share/doc/openrc*/net.example* and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

modules="wpa_supplicant"

config_wlan0="dhcp"

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

```

/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

```

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

ap_scan=1

network={

   ssid="Stop Procrastinating"

   psk="1234567890"

}

```

the network I am trying to connect is wpa2

ifconfig -a

```

eth0: flags=4098<BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether 20:6a:8a:90:b5:9d  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 0  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 8  bytes 560 (560.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 8  bytes 560 (560.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

sit0: flags=128<NOARP>  mtu 1480

        sit  txqueuelen 0  (IPv6-in-IPv4)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

wlan0: flags=4099<UP,BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether 20:68:9d:ab:c3:34  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

```

I will post the results of net.wlan0 restart soon

----------

## adubschavy

net.wlan0 restart

```

net.wlan0   | * Bringing down interface wlan0

net.wlan0   | *   Removing addresses

net.wlan0   | *     Stopping wpa_cli on wlan0 ...

net.wlan0   | *     Stopping wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...

net.wlan0   | * Bringing up interface wlan0

net.wlan0   | *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...

net.wlan0   |iotctl[SIOCSIWPMKSA]: Invalid argument

net.wlan0   |iotctl[SIOCSIWMODE]: Invalid argument

net.wlan0   |iotctl[SIOCSIWRANGE]: Invalid argument

net.wlan0   |iotctl[SIOCSIWMODE]: Invalid argument

net.wlan0   |iotctl[SIOCSIWAP]: Invalid argument

net.wlan0   |iotctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Invalid argument

net.wlan0   |iotctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Invalid argument

net.wlan0   |iotctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Invalid argument

net.wlan0   |iotctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Invalid argument

net.wlan0   |iotctl[SIOCSIWPMKSA]: Invalid argument

net.wlan0   | *   Starting wpa_cli on wlan0 ...

net.wlan0   | *   Backgrounding ...

net.wlan0   | * WARNING: net.wlan0 has started, but is inactive

```

I had to type this out by hand because 'net.wlan0 > file' didn't work so good. so if something is misspeled dont worry about it.

I can't connect to the network. let me know If you guys need more info to help me out.

----------

## DONAHUE

/etc/conf.d/net:

 *Quote:*   

> modules_wlan0="wpa_supplicant"
> 
> #wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"
> 
> wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dnl80211"
> ...

 

/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf:

```
DIR=/var/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=wheel

ap_scan=1

update_config=1
```

menuconfig

 *Quote:*   

> [*] Networking support  --->
> 
> -*-   Wireless  --->
> 
> <M>   cfg80211 - wireless configuration API
> ...

 keep  *Quote:*   

> [*]     cfg80211 wireless extensions compatibility

  if you want to but ath5k wants nl80211 which is built in.

If you have a GUI and wpa_supplicant was emerged with qt4 you can use wpa_gui to configure and save your network.

If wpa_gui is not available:

```
emerge iw

iw wlan0 scan
```

 Use the values returned to set up your network in wpa_supplicant.conf: *Quote:*   

> network={
> 
> 	ssid="yourssid"
> 
> 	proto=yourproto
> ...

 

Ensure that no vestige of wicd or networkmanager exists on your machine. Ensure that wpa_supplicant and dhcp are not in any run level (rc-update show).

----------

## adubschavy

Thank you. You have given me much to study about networking  :Wink: 

----------

